# Gnash o Lightspark

## jemjem

Pues bueno acabo de instalar gentoo por primera vez, y ya he instalado mi navegador favorito chromium, ahora mismo estoy en fluxbox. Me gustaria instalar una alternativa libre de flash si es posible (funcione medianamente bien), pero estoy indeciso entre gnash y lightspark. He leido que gnash a mejorado mucho en su ultima version, pero la verdad nunca he probado Lightspark asi que me gustaria saber que me recomendais, tambien acepto otras alternativas.

PD: He intentado con emerge gnash y no lo encuentra, se encuentra con otro nombre?

----------

## ensarman

no c, gnash es muy bueno y funciona mas o menos  :Razz:  no como el original,  el problema de el plugin de adobe es que es mas pesado.

----------

## jemjem

Me podrías indicar como instalar gnash y si funciona en chromium.

----------

## ensarman

emerge gnash xD y debe de funcionar.. la verdad no c muy bien en el chromium, pero debe hacerlo

----------

## Txema

Supongo que estás en estable, Gnash tiene todas sus versiones en la rama inestable por lo que veo, así que tendrás que hacer uso de package.keywords.

Instala eix, es un buscador de portage que te facilitará mucho la vida  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

## ensarman

verdad.. ps yo estoy en testing en todo el sistema  :Razz: 

pero de hecho ya hay adobe flash de 64bits en el portage

----------

## jemjem

Ya había instalado gnash XD lo que pasa es que cree este hilo con la intencion de convertirlo en un debate sobre las alernativas flash, pero quizas no lo hice bien. De momento no tengo intencion de instalar nada de adobe, me jodio bastante eso de decir que ya no daban mas soporte a 64 bits, cuando deberia ser al contrario. La verdad no se por que estamos tan aferrados a los 32 bits, si ya existen arquitecturas de 128, así nunca avanzaremos.

----------

